# Insurance company clamping down?



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Just renewed my trade policy and they've informed me they are no longer willing to cover the skyline with declared 400bhp. 25% maximum increase in power is all they'll accept. The broker also informed me that this particular company are looking to stop covering GTR's due to a recent fatal accident involving one i.e they deem them too high risk

Bit of a knee jerk if you ask me but, bottom line, they won't cover it


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Which insurer/broker is this?


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Broker is Tradeplan and policy is underwritten by service underwriting ltd

I asked whether he was referring to the accident I was thinking of and he confirmed it was. Obviously been noted within the industry for him to bring it up


----------

